# Chaos Army Theme Ideas?



## crushinbeats (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm a Skaven player currently. 

I don't make SAD lists and but I take elements of them and intentionaly gimp myself to make the games fun and not just 1 sided. 

Its incredibly easy to sit back and shoot up your opponet while he holds his hand on his head. Frankly that doesn't make me happy. Though I do like to have the option there to make my list totaly unbeatable to play agenst that one guy we all know, who is an ass and needs to get whooped. 

I'm thinking of starting another Army and Chaos Deamons seems to be the same type of thing. 

I was reading the introduction thread about Chaos Deamons, it says that you need to mix up your list from all 4 chaos gods, or you are significantly hurting yourself in one aspect or another. From reading some of your comments on this board people have such a high opinion of Chaos they feel they are Over powered. 

Would I be possible to gimp your list with only 1 Chaos god, still have a fun time and still win about half your games. 

If so? 

What god? 

I though Tzinch would be good or even Nurgal to take as a total core army. 

Could you all list some strenths and weaknesses for taking entire 1 god armies?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaos deamons work better when they're mixed up despite the fact that they all hate each other.
with one god lists they generally struggle against different armies.
Khorne are rock hard in combat are fairly fast with hounds and juggers but will struggle against horde armies with massed ranks (and my chaos dwarfs) plus the massed shooting of a gunline but then who doesn't

Nurgle, regeneration,high toughness, fairly destructive magic and an utter git to shift but they are really slow and can struggle against faster hard hitting armies like darkelf and wood elf but can survive a gunline army better than any of the others.

Slaanesh, fast,average magic will really mess up low to medium leadership armies, but low strength will see them struggle against high ld heavily armoured troops like chaos (and my chaos dwarf army)and dwarven fighting forces. 

Tzeentch are magic heavy and will dominate that phase but horrors are arse in combat and against armies with a high magic defense can be stalemated and will get slapped by fast elite armies like brettonians.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

crushinbeats said:


> Would I be possible to gimp your list with only 1 Chaos god, still have a fun time and still win about half your games...


That depends on how booring you want to make your army. An all out magic Tzeentch army is a pain for real and could defo work, but just like Neil wrote they are ment to complete eachother. There is also the fact of varriation to the game. Playing mono-god is also to seriously limit both yours and your opponents experience of the game which can lead to dull games quite fast since all games will remind of eachother:wink:
About the fluff the daemonic animosity has been out of the game since roughly 4th ed fantasy so its about time to leave those ideas on the shelf. The 4 Chaos Gods compete with their bretheren in gaining power, and all of them make deals back and forth with all to gain personal winnings. And once one of them gets too strong the other 3 will bring that God badk down on the ground with combined arms before reverting to the normal "free for all" existance they live


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

The only thing I hate about Daemons is their incredibly high amount of "Gifts" they can receive in battle, rendering them sometimes S10 or immune to a single miscast, (good for them...) whilst my Vampiric powers give Hatred or Frenzy, or armours, (good spells too) Daemons can also use like 4 unique Lores of Magic ( I had a quick read of the today, NOT the best spells to be on the lightning end of), The only Daemon armies I fought lost its only spellcaster 2nd round after a 2 on miscast, causing his wizard to be sent kicking and screaming into the Abyss of doom. but I do hear they are rather overpowered. even with all 4 gods, you'd still be on par with most armies, even completely surpass them in some cases.
Although you could pimp 1 god with a ton of these "Gifts" you'd still have an incredibly high amount of firepower within your army, the only ever battle I fought, Tzceech Kicked my vampiric ass back to the 3rd edition. Too many gifts, Unsurpassable spellpower, they were taking so many chunks out of my army My necromancers couldn't keep up the Meat sheild, and were forced to perish along with much of my army, (admittably I had underestimated Tzceech and had foolishly split my army into two halfs to charge each flank seperately), even if I had used my full strength army, I'd still only be able to barely keep up.

I say go for it, get Tzceech and Kick some ass! (Not mine, I hate Daemons)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I would say of the four gods if you want to run a mono god list then you will likely find Slaanesh to be the weakest and Tzeentch the strongest (assuming you play to the strengths of each list of course). Khorne and Nurgle can cope solo but will find themselves outplayed by some lists.

One way to 'gimp' DoC is to not take any SCs. The most powerful part of a pure Tzeentch list is Kairos, without him you have already taken a step back from powergaming. Likewise with some of the other characters, Skulltaker is a monster in combat for his meagre points, a HoK can't touch him for sheer killiness.

If you really want a mono-god list you should also remember that DoC don't even come close to having a whole range of models for each god. Khorne is your best bet as you can buy almost everything off the shelf, Slaanesh is a joke, Tzeentch and Nurgle are expensive as hell. One of the main reasons I think people have embraced the multi-god approach is that you can make an army without an inhouse sculpting team or having to do over your local bank.


----------

